# Montar un negocio



## Krugerrand (31 May 2009)

El tema es este: 
Tengo un pequeño capital y quisiera montar un negocio propio. Sé que no es el mejor momento para aventuras de este tipo, pero veo que en el sector donde trabajo actualmente no es que esté solamente mal, sino que puede que posiblemente pierda el empleo. Así que, viendo el marrón acercarse quisiera estar preparado. 

Así que me gustaría recibir alguna orientación (si es posible en mp) por parte de los expertos del foro. En tiempos de crisis... ¿Qué negocio tiene más posibilidades de funcionar?

Por favor, abstenerse graciosos y amargados de la vida.


----------



## AMIPLIM (31 May 2009)

Nunca montes un negocio de algo que no dominas completamente. Empezando por ahí,. de verdad, mal lo llevas.


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (31 May 2009)

Krugerrand dijo:


> El tema es este:
> Tengo un pequeño capital y quisiera montar un negocio propio. Sé que no es el mejor momento para aventuras de este tipo, pero veo que en el sector donde trabajo actualmente no es que esté solamente mal, sino que puede que posiblemente pierda el empleo. Así que, viendo el marrón acercarse quisiera estar preparado.
> 
> Así que me gustaría recibir alguna orientación (si es posible en mp) por parte de los expertos del foro. En tiempos de crisis... ¿Qué negocio tiene más posibilidades de funcionar?
> ...



Pasaorero: O inversión y 0 riesgo.

Compras barato y vendes con un 5 %. No busques hacerte rico con cuatro ventas. Localizas un proveedor majo y a vivir.

Ten un poco de labia, hazte publicidad por los foros y a esperar pedidos.

Le veo mucho futuro.


----------



## hugolp (31 May 2009)

De que orden es el capital del que hablas? Para hacernos una idea de las opciones.


----------



## Akita (31 May 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/112172-ayuda-tengo-ganas-de-emprender.html


----------



## azkunaveteya (31 May 2009)

Lo primero abrete una cuenta empresa, funciona como una cuenta vivienda


aportas 12000 y te deduces el 15%.... el año que viene otra vez.... y abres la empresa con esa pasta.... luego la forma que le des...


informate


----------



## elnida (31 May 2009)

si tienes experienci aprofesional en algo , dominas esa materia/campo/negocio y tienes ganas , busca hueco sen el mercado que no estçén cubiertos, o medios/canales por los cuales no haya mucha oferta. Piensa. Piensa y vuelve a pensar. SI no conoces ninguna rama en especial a nivel profesional , mejor métete una dosis de realidad , aterriza y evitarás males mayores en el futuro,.

Ánimo y suerte!


----------



## Mancini (31 May 2009)

Akita dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/112172-ayuda-tengo-ganas-de-emprender.html



Si, hay unos cuantos espabilados por aquí.


----------



## fros (31 May 2009)

AMIPLIM dijo:


> Nunca montes un negocio de algo que no dominas completamente. Empezando por ahí,. de verdad, mal lo llevas.



Este consejo es muy bueno. Si te gusta algo aprende, infórmante mucho y pregunta mucho. Si te gusta de verdad progresarás rápido. Tienes que tener ganas de comerte el mundo pero a la vez tener los pies en el suelo. Saber escuchar es la principal receta para tener éxito. 
Después depende de ti, de tu intuición y de tu arrojo. Mucha gente quiere poner un negocio, pero muchos al tener que poner la pasta se lo piensan dos veces y prefieren tirar de nómina.

Y hacen bien, porque de los que se meten a empresario, muchos pierden la pasta y pocos son los que ven al creador :

Saludos


----------



## fros (31 May 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> De que orden es el capital del que hablas? Para hacernos una idea de las opciones.



aunque parezca mentira no es lo más importante ni mucho menos. Si tienes alma de emprendedor y vales, con mil euros puedes empezar a hacer algo. En cambio como no vayas fino, 100.000 euros te pueden durar un suspiro. Los negocios es fundamentalmente relación, conocer gente, y eso se aprende. O no, no lo acabo de tener muy claro. De todas formas, no es lo mismo decirte como se nada a que te tengas que meter en el agua. No creo que los consejos puedan ayudar demasiado si eres un tocho en los negocios.

Saludos.


----------



## fros (31 May 2009)

Warren dijo:


> sigo...
> 
> 8. evita negocios con la familia. mejor aún, vete donde nadie te conozca, si sales adelante es prueba de que tu negocio funciona.
> 9. no hagas caso a quien dice que hay que tener una idea brillante, hay miles de empresas que hacen su trabajo pesimamente, y por tanto miles de empresas que están dispuestas a cambiar de proveedor. lo mismo vale para los particulares.
> ...



De acuerdo con el punto ocho. Nada de familia. Y mucho menos compremeterlos a que te compren o que metan capital. Esto no funciona.

En el punto 9 añadiría que si tienes esa idea brillante y la mayoría te dicen que es una locura...jodó a lo mejor has dado con la fórmula del oro. . Siempre haz algo personal, aunque sea lo mismo.

Bufff el punto 10. A mi me dijo un empresario que empezó con una tienda y tiene más de cuarenta...Frosito, cuando empiezas a tener éxito empiezas a ser un Hijo de puta para todo el mundo, hasta que al final llega un momento que pasas de Hijo de Puta a Señor. :...


----------



## fros (31 May 2009)

Warren dijo:


> sigo...
> 
> 8. evita negocios con la familia. mejor aún, vete donde nadie te conozca, si sales adelante es prueba de que tu negocio funciona.
> 9. no hagas caso a quien dice que hay que tener una idea brillante, hay miles de empresas que hacen su trabajo pesimamente, y por tanto miles de empresas que están dispuestas a cambiar de proveedor. lo mismo vale para los particulares.
> ...



El Punto 11. Resulta que va un tío y trae contenedores ecológicos copiados de Bélgica. Esos sacos para coger runa de las obras en lugar de contenedores metálicos. Pues bien , el buen hombre se adelantó 10 años!!:. Se arruinó porque ese negocio no funcionaba en Ejpain. A los 10 años más o menos se empieza a poner de moda...Joder hay que acertar también en el tiempo!!. Pepsi quebró 7 veces, hasta que vendió el producto a litros para negros pobres y pudo salir. Ahora Pepsico vale más que Coca Cola. Quería decir otra cosa sobre este punto pero se me ha ido el Santo al cielo. 

12. Yo soy mucho mejor comprador que vendedor. Ese punto también es importante, pero si el producto es bueno, tranquilo, que el producto sale. 

Saludos.


----------



## meanboy (1 Jun 2009)

Si no tienes ni idea de negocios y lo que buscas es un autoempleo, lo mejor es que te des una vuelta por las ferias de franquicias.


----------



## Pedorro (1 Jun 2009)

Yo llevo 10 años con mi propio negocio y creo que los consejos de Warren son muy buenos. A dado en el clavo en muchas cosas, casi todo.


Por otro lado .. te veo bastante perdido .... no sé .. a ver .. uno no dice "quiero montar un negocio, qué hago?" .. sino más bien tiene una idea de negocio y es entonces cuando decide montar el negocio.

La verdad, si no se te ocurre a ti mismo nada, creo que lo llevas crudo.

Hay miles de posibles negocios, pero nosotros no podemos decirte cual es el apropiado para tí, porque no te conocemos.


Quizás lo de la franquicia que te han recomendado pueda ser buen idea si tu no tienes una idea de negocio propia.


----------



## luismarple (1 Jun 2009)

En cualquier caso tampoco hay que dejarse cegar por una buena idea, hay muchas buenas ideas que se han ido al traste por no aplicarlas en el momento adecuado (lo que viene a ser el timing) y ahora mismo no es un momento muy adecuado.

Dicho de otra forma, es mucho mas dificil remontar una ria cuando la marea está bajando, si esperas a que cambie la corriente lo tendrás mucho mas facil.


----------



## luismarple (1 Jun 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> Si no tienes ni idea de negocios y lo que buscas es un autoempleo, lo mejor es que te des una vuelta por las ferias de franquicias.



La última persona que conozco que fué a una feria de franquicias a buscar una buena idea acabó montando una inmobiliaria... Hace 2 años!!!

Ten cuidado con las ferias de franquicias, no vaya a ser que te lien y termines montando un videoclub.


----------



## -H- (1 Jun 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> Si no tienes ni idea de negocios y lo que buscas es un autoempleo, lo mejor es que te des una vuelta por las ferias de franquicias.



Sin animadversión al compañero que lo propone, según mi opinión entrar en un negocio como franquiciado es justo lo que no tienes que hacer
LAs franquicias solo enriquecen a sus dueños


----------



## Tubes (1 Jun 2009)

Te doy una recomendación,

El verdadero negocio no está en saber vender, sino en saber comprar.

Un saludo


----------



## CALIXTO (1 Jun 2009)

Pedorro dijo:


> Yo llevo 10 años con mi propio negocio y creo que los consejos de Warren son muy buenos. A dado en el clavo en muchas cosas, casi todo.
> 
> 
> Por otro lado .. te veo bastante perdido .... no sé .. a ver .. *uno no dice "quiero montar un negocio, qué hago?" .. sino más bien tiene una idea de negocio y es entonces cuando decide montar el negocio.
> ...



Partiendo de esa idea, hasta que no llegues ahí, te sobran el resto de las respuestas del post.
Suerte.


----------



## meanboy (1 Jun 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Sin animadversión al compañero que lo propone, según mi opinión entrar en un negocio como franquiciado es justo lo que no tienes que hacer
> LAs franquicias solo enriquecen a sus dueños



Hay franquicias buenas, regulares y otras que rozan la estafa, pero es una muy buena opción para quién no tiene claro que hacer.

Las franquicias tienen un nivel exito del 2 a 1 en los primeros 5 años respecto a un negocio no franquiciado y en estos tiempos de crisis seguro que han surgido ideas muy ingeniosas de negocio.

Como idea (poco original pero muy efectiva), ... monta una heladeria en algún lugar de mucho paso y si puede ser de alguna marca conocida con productos de invierno, mejor que mejor.


----------



## fros (1 Jun 2009)

te-lo-vendo dijo:


> Muy buenas Señor Fros , he de decirle que tiene mas razón que un santo, leo TODAS sus aportaciones,porque de ellas se sacan consejos muy buenos,aqui hablan de gurús de afuera y no leen lo que aquí dice mucha gente, hace tiempo le leí que comentaba ;"el truco esta en comprar barato".
> 
> Desgraciadamente me he quedado sin empleo, pero bueno he sacado una buena indemnización y me da lo mas importante que es tiempo.
> Leyendo sus consejos y viendo que había ciertas cosas que podía comprar baratas, llevo desde hace un mes mas o menos, comprando artículos baratos ,(creo que le regalé un par de ellas en una maquinita de marcianitos :le pido discrección del artículo), y vendiendolas por la calle, si si,no se rian ,tal y como van los yonkis por las calles de Madrid vendiendo kleneex,pues yo voy vendiendo lo mio, que además vendo muy bien por ser un artículo no muy extendido de momento aquí en la capital, salgo a partir de las 7 u 8 de la tarde normalmente,y no empleo muchas horas.
> ...



Muchas gracias por su amables palabras Señor Telovendo. Efectivamente, me vendió usted una maquinita de marcianos antigua y me dió dos regalitos con lo cual le estoy agradecido. La máquina, por su antiguedad y conservación para mi ha sido una buena inversión, y doy fe de que es usted una persona seria en todos los aspectos.

Una ventaja que tiene usted delante de los demás. Se ha tirado al agua y ha movido los brazos. Sabe nadar. Lo hará mejor o peor, pero ya sabe lo que es la sensación del agua con el contacto de la piel, las mil y una impresiones que no se pueden explicar con palabras. Dentro del agua usted tiene sus virtudes y sus puntos débiles. En definitiva, no tira de manual ni de consejos, aunque pueda aprovechar algunos a su causa. Hacer negocios no es fácil, no siempre salen las cosas como uno quiere. No hay manuales de libro que te den un 100% de éxito, aunque hay algunas normas que ayuda. Todo el mundo te dirá que una zapatería tienes que ponerla céntrica para tener posibilidades de negocio, pero van dos tíos marroquís y montan en un garage la venta de zapatillas a un euro y ves una cola larga de gente pobre haciendo cola. A los dos días se acabaron las zapatillas. Ves a un tío que le dicen que se asocie a una franquicia para tener éxito en el ramo de la alimentación, y va el tío por su cuenta y compra mil gallinas ponedoras, alquila un local en un barrio y *sólo abriendo los viernes *el tío se vende todos los huevos y se va ganando la vida. No hace nada más. Eso sí tiene a las gallinas mimadas y con sitio y tiene buen precio, no necesita mucha publicidad. Hay cola para comprarle los huevos.

Es decir, recetas mágicas no hay. Usted ya compra y vende, ya sabe lo que es ganar dinero y también sabe los sinsabores. El único consejo que le puedo dar es que si hace negocios mayores, mucho cuidado con las medias. Mejor solo y poco que mucho y malo. Yo he tenido suerte al elegir a mis socios o colaboradores. Eso es el 90% del éxito. Los negocios es *relación* . Tienes que conocer a la persona que te viene de lejos, tener un sexto sentido, en definitiva, verlas venir de lejos. La suerte de convivir con subasteros durante muchos años es que los hijoputas tenían ese sentido altamente desarrollado, como el olfato de un sabueso. Al venir uno nuevo a pujar por alguna cosa, con la cara que hacía, movimiento de las manos, forma de hablar etc sabían si era comprador, si no lo era y hasta dónde podía llegar. 

Por último prometo avisarle el día que baje a Madrid. Me hago viejo y ahora me muevo menos. Tengo pendiente bajar a Marruecos y lo voy posponiendo, y si tuviera diez años menos y menos obligaciones familiares me gustaría y a China a pegar un vistazo, aunque no comprara nada. A ver si tengo tiempo y ganas y pegamos la charrada sobre negocios. No todo tiene que ser cuentas remuneradas al 6% anual. 

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (1 Jun 2009)

Señores, asumo que estamos hablando de negocios legales, eso de andar por la calle trapicheando "como los yonkis", según comenta te-lo-vendo, está muy feo y ha traido la ruina a muchas familias!! Piensen en esas pobres madres de la droga antes de hacer negocio a costa de los chavales!!!

Por otra parte, Sr. Te-lo-vendo, tiene usted una actitud de 10, y eso es muy importante para hacer negocios y, sobre todo, para sobreponerse a los palos que da la vida. Por tener el valor para salir adelante en tiempos duros: Ole sus cojones!!


----------



## fros (1 Jun 2009)

Me acuerdo de un chico que trabajaba en el Santander Centrla Hispano, antes Banco Central, que por las tardes vendía bragas y sujetadores. Montaba el coche hasta arriba de género y se las provehía a mujeres que las vendía por las casas. El género era muy bueno y tenía mucha aceptación. Cargaba los Martes y Jueves y el tío llegó a ganarse bien la vida.

El problema es que la fábrica de Barcelona cerró y él dejó el negocio y se dedicó a pluriemplearse en otra cosa. Los yonquis no venden señor Luisma, compran. Bastante faena tienen.

Un negocio de China muy bueno, y que me ha llamado la atención:




Perlas de China

Biien, estas perlas son de agua dulce y no valen una kk. Los turistas no lo saben y el que hace el reportaje se ve que tampoco. Estas perlas y las conchas de estas ostras gigantes se utilizan a su vez para producir buenas perlas de ostras de mar.* Es un gran negocio*. , y en China son mucho más baratas que en Tahití por ejempo. LA técnica no es fácil y los que hacen perlas están bien pagados relativamente (400 euros mensuales). Hay mayoristas que han pagado 8.000 euros por 20 kilos de perlas auténticas, aunque de diferente calidad. El precio en el mercado se multiplica por bastante. 

Por cierto, la carne de estas ostras se tira directamente. No es buena.


----------



## meanboy (1 Jun 2009)

> Biien, estas perlas son de agua dulce y no valen una kk. Los turistas no lo saben y el que hace el reportaje se ve que tampoco.
> *Estas perlas y las conchas de estas ostras gigantes se utilizan a su vez para producir buenas perlas de ostras de mar. *



No logro entender lo que he puesto en negrita.
Dices que esta ostra si la pones en agua dulce produce una kk de perlas .. y si la pones en agua de mar produce perlas extraordinarias .... no le veo la lógica.



> Es un gran negocio. , *y en China son mucho más baratas que en Tahití por ejempo.*



Es que en Tahití no cultivan perlas de agua dulce que yo sepa y además son grises o negras.



> * Hay mayoristas que han pagado 8.000 euros por 20 kilos de perlas auténticas, aunque de diferente calidad.* El precio en el mercado se multiplica por bastante.



Que son para ti "perlas auténticas" ... ?


----------



## hugolp (1 Jun 2009)

fros dijo:


> aunque parezca mentira no es lo más importante ni mucho menos. Si tienes alma de emprendedor y vales, con mil euros puedes empezar a hacer algo. En cambio como no vayas fino, 100.000 euros te pueden durar un suspiro. Los negocios es fundamentalmente relación, conocer gente, y eso se aprende. O no, no lo acabo de tener muy claro. De todas formas, no es lo mismo decirte como se nada a que te tengas que meter en el agua. No creo que los consejos puedan ayudar demasiado si eres un tocho en los negocios.
> 
> Saludos.



No, si lo decía por si le podía interesar financiar el proyecto que yo estoy acabando ahora...


----------



## fros (1 Jun 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> No logro entender lo que he puesto en negrita.
> Dices que esta ostra si la pones en agua dulce produce una kk de perlas .. y si la pones en agua de mar produce perlas extraordinarias .... no le veo la lógica.
> 
> 
> ...



Bien, explico un poco como va esto. Las ostras de agua dulce hacen unas bolas de nácar de baja calidad. Con estas bolas nacaradas y un trocito de carne que el montador de ostras mete en la ostras con mucha delicadeza como si fuera una operación, en una parte de la ostra (creo que es en la bolsa reproductora pero no estoy seguro), la ostra segrega entonces la perla, que suelen ser de distintos colores. 

No tenía que haber dicho que son una kk, sino que son de menos valor que las de agua salada. LA prueba está en que para producir una perla de agua salada, se utiliza una perla de agua dulce. Tienen menos nácar y poco brillo. 

No soy un experto en este Tema, pero hubo un programa muy bueno de Thalassa en el que se explicaba todo el procedimiento. Se veían sacar diez, doce y quince perlas de agua dulce y cómo las vendían a los ostreros de perlas de agua salada para la producción de perlas de calidad.

Con las conchas hacen algo parecido, las pulen con un procedimiento que ellos dicen que es secreto y también lo utilizan para producir perlas.

El color de la perla viene dado por la patina interior de la ostra. En taHití un buen maestro en la producción de ostras (suelen ser chinos), cobra unos 2000 euros mensuales, en china como he dicho cobran 400 euros.


Saludos.


----------



## fros (1 Jun 2009)

chafardeando por internet, veo que también hacen perlas de calidad de agua dulce en china en cultivos de tres a ocho años!. :.

No son las ostras a las que me refiero obviamente. El cultivo de perlas para luego ensartarlas en las de agua salada son de seis doce meses.

Saludos.


----------



## meanboy (1 Jun 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> No, si lo decía por si le podía interesar financiar el proyecto que yo estoy acabando ahora...



Cuanto necesitas y que ofreces.


----------



## fros (2 Jun 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> Cuanto necesitas y que ofreces.



Señor Hugolp expláyese de manera convincente porque si este señor tiene la pasta del tío del avatar puede hacer negocio.


----------



## luismarple (3 Jun 2009)

Sr. telovendo, aparte de lo de los relojes debería explicar donde comprar la gabardina con ganchitos para enseñar la mercancia.


----------



## elnida (3 Jun 2009)

te-lo-vendo dijo:


> Yo creo que el truco de esto esta en alquilar una "isla" en un centro comercial y ponerte a vender, tambien es cierto que no se lo que cobran por una isla en un centro comercial,podria alguien dar info del tema de alquiler.(local no)



Acabo de estar en un centro comercial (Xanadú en Madrid) y una isla estaba libre y ponía para alquilar llamar al 911036006 (creo , lo pongo de memoria). Prueba, sino con ponerte en contactp con información de uno de los centro s te dirán.


----------



## fros (4 Jun 2009)

te-lo-vendo dijo:


> Es cierto que eso de las medias ni para las mujeres, en mi casa de pequeño lo pude ver con un socio que tuvo mi padre en una empresa,que encima era familia.
> 
> 
> SI viene le mostraré donde compro yo barato
> ...



Érase que se era...en mis tiempos de mozo unos cuantos chicos y yo nos íbamos a jugar al ajedrez por los pueblos. De tercera pasamos en dos años a primera. Lo mejor era conocer a gente de los diferentes pueblos. Me acuerdo de gente singular, como el antiguo alcalde de Tarragona con su pipa. En estos tiempos le hubieran dado de ostias por tufar la sala, pero eran otros tiempos.


Una de las conclusiones que sacas cuando juegas al ajedrez, es que después del uno va el dos. Primero ganar el centro del tablero, después desarrollar las piezas y cuando tengas todo en orden, atacar. Sacar la reina en el primer momento no es bueno, entre otras cosas, porque si el otro sabe algo, lo menos que te puede pasar es que la tengas que llevar de un lado para otro y acabes sin reina en el peor de los casos.

En el juego de la vida pasa lo mismo. Si quieres hacer negocios, primero infórmate y te instruyes de lo que quieres hacer, que sería ganar el centro del tablero. Una vez lo tengas claro, haces un proyecto de viabilidad, cuanto piensas facturar, qué calidad ofreces, dónde te pones, qué fabricas, mira si eres competitivo...etc, y cuando lo tengas todo resuelto y bien bien mirado, entonces es cuando tienes que poner toda la carne en el asador e ir a por la partida. Ahí ya has metido el capital, has pedido dinero al banco y te has enmerdado hasta las cejas...pero si has desarrollado todo bien, aunque siempre hay imprevistos la cos ano tiene que ir mal.

Evidentemente hay genios que con caballo, álfil y tres peones te hacen la vida imposible. Conocí a un *genio* del Ajedrez, repito, no era un tío muy bueno jugando, era un genio el cabronazo, es más creo que es de esos superdotados inadaptados en la vida, tíos que en su vida personal son un desastre pero sin embargo tienen ese Don que Dios da a muy pocos. Pues bien, este tío nos ganó a seis que jugábamos contra él estando este de espalda. Tenía el tablero en la cabeza...y nos dijo: en tres la dama va fuera!. :. Pozí perdimos la dama y perdimos la partida. 

Pues en los negocios también pasa tres cuartos de lo mismo. Los hay que tienen olfato, piensan a lo grande, y están en otro plano, pero no creo que sea el caso que nos ocupa, al menos el mío. 

Malhauradament, China es el futuro. Asia en sí es el futuro y la vieja Europa se apagará como una estrella. Si hablamos de liberalismo y Capitalismo tal como lo entendemos no hay nada que hacer. Ayer estuve con un empresario que me comentó que jerseys de 1.5 euros los venden a seis euros. Pone CEE y toda la historia pero en pequeño Made in china. En un año han vendido cerca de un millón de estos jerseys. Calcule el beneficio. Las juergas cuando van a China son antológicas. 

A Europa le pasa lo que a España en el Siglo XVI (exceptuando Alemania por lo agresivo de su proteccionismo que eso tampoco se dice), España se hundió a pesar de que el oro le entraba por toneladas. Nuestro problema fundamental?, *No producimos*, y si no producimos no facturamos, y si no facturamos el sistema se va a la mierda. 

A mi personalmente me influyó mucho un Alemán- Venezolano, es decir era alemán emigrado a venezuela cuando era muy pequeño huérfano de padre. El tío como buen americano *pensaba a lo grande*. Vale, la ostia podía ser mucho mayor, pero le daba igual. En el caso de los relojes que expone el señor Telovendo, el tío hubiera cogido información desde la misma china para traerse un container de relojes. Nada del minorista que te trae cien. A lo bestia. De hecho, se hizo rico trayendo maquinaria de Taiwan a Florida, y de Florida a Venezuela con varias sociedades interpuestas para cobrar la ayuda a la exportación que daba el gobierno venezolano en su día. Una historia que para explicarla necesito tres páginas, pero que a él le dio unos tres millones de dólares hace 25 años. Creo que el Señor Tío Gilitto lo llegó a conocer porque coincidimos en Berlín.

Así que ...vender al tío de a pie está muy bien como paso estratégico o de supervivencia, después hay que intentar mirar más allá. Los locales cuidado con ellos. Negociar bien el precio. Un ejemplo que escuché ayer con la charrada, y no es broma ni troleo:

Local comercial en la mejor zona de Barcelona. Comprado en el 2007 por 3.5 millones de euros con una tasación de 4 millones. Viene la crisis, no se vende y el mismo banco que hace la tasación de 4 M, ahora la hace por 1.5 M. :o. Es decir...cuidado con todo. En la Sociedad tasada por 100 millones de Euros, les está entrando el pánico y el desespero y quieren tirar la toalla. Un tío que tiene una cadena de gasolineras, le dan 27 millones de euros, que con eso se puede ir tranquilo a pescar al río sin preocuparse del recibo de la luz, va y mete la pasta en una sociedad de inversión y ahora no sabe lo que tiene, si es que tiene.

Por último, ahora tengo menos tiempo de entrar , así que creo que escribiré bastante menos (amén de que me ha dicho el psiquiatra que no llegue a los tres mil mensajes antes de Navidad), Le hablo a este empresario de un local muy muy bueno, le digo que cómo lo ve para meterme en este negocio que a él le va muy bien. Es de Restauración y siempre llena. Me ha dicho: Frosito!!, si quieres hacerlo juntos, lo hacemos. Yo pongo la pasta (aquí entre líneas teneis que leer yo pongo la firma para que el banco ponga la pasta), y el beneficio a medias. Eso sí, te quiero de las seis de la mañana hasta las diez de la noche allí al pie del cañón. Un empresario no es como un trabajador que puede coger una excusa para no estar allí y tal y tal...Y bueno, es una buena tentación porque montar un negocio así son de 300.000 a 600.000 euros que hay que poner, y ser socio aunque tenga que estar al pie del cañón no es mala idea, aunque pensándolo un poco vivo demasiado bien para meterme en estos charcos. Para qué quiero ganar mucha pasta si no puedo disfrutarla?. 


Pos na, saludos y suerte a todos. Señor telovendo le deseo lo mejor en los negocios y en cualquier empresa que comience, profesional o empresarial.

PD: perdón por el tochaco.


----------



## luismarple (4 Jun 2009)

No me acordaba de lo interesante que puede llegar a ser un hilo en este foro, hacía tiempo que no leía tantas aportaciones valiosas seguidas.

Desde que la crisis se socializó se ha perdido la iniciativa, nadie se atreve a saltar al ruedo o a dar ideas, andeandarán los tiempos de "el pelotazo de la semana". Se agradece ver gente con ideas y ganas.


----------



## fros (5 Jun 2009)

Bueno, voy a contar un poco más sobre China. 

Fruit Of The loom. Se acuerda alguien de esta marca?. Es o era americana, porque se fue a la ruina y la absorbió otra empresa que ahora no me acuerdo. LAs acciones bajaron a valer cero (o). Uno de los fallos fue que siendo una multinacional consolidada, creían que vivirían siempre de rentas, como le pasó a General Motors, o IBM. Claro que la General la ha "salvado" Obama, y la Fruit Of The Loom no. Lo que sé de esta empresa es a través de un alto ejecutivo, o sea que no salió en los papeleh.

Bien primer problema: como hay muchos beneficios los altos ejecutivos gastanban a mansalva. De hecho en la olimpiadas de Barcelona 92, su presidente tenía el yate más lujoso atracado en el puerto de Barcelona y cada noche Olímpico era una noche de orgías y vicio.

Segundo problema: como gastamos mucho y no vamos finos, deslocalizamos la empresa y la ponemos en México. Tremendo error. La logística no es la misma, las empresas auxiliares que te proveeen tampoco. Sólo tienes a favor la mano de obra barata, por lo demás la agilidad empresarial y de abastecimiento no era el mismo. Vamos, que para conseguir la misma calidad necesitaban más tiempo y eso es dinero.

Tercer problema: el fiscal, pero eso ya es harina de otro costal. La zona de Europa tenía su sede en Dublín, y la Hacienda española, como no pillaba un duro en años porque la empresa "no generaba beneficios", se la tenía jurada. Tuvieron unos cuantos inspectores detrás de ellos durante meses.

Cuarto problema: China. El producto acabado siempre era de peor calidad que el americano, con lo cual, el que quería calidad se compraba una marca americana. Pero ay amigo!!, los chinos empiezan a producir con la misma calidad que los europeos y americanos. :. No sé si os acordais de los japos en los años 50/60. Fabricaban más barato pero no tenían la tecnología americana. En los 70 y sobre todo ochenta pegaron el estiron, crecieron y dieron incluso mejor calidad que los europeos. De hecho muchos motores BMW los fabrica Honda.

Resultado?, se habían dormido en los laureles. Creían que por ser Americanos siempre serían ricos gordos y felices, y no. Se fueron a la mierda. 

Dos chavales de Cornellá, que distribuían esta marca (de Cornellá como Estopa y el sabio Montilla), cambiaron a una marca china. Alquilaron un almacén de seiscientos metros cuadrados y empezaron a distribuir camisetas. Se les quedó pequeño y cogieron la nave de al lado. Cuando fui a visitarlos me pidieron que le buscase una nave de 2.400 metros cuadrados. Las dos naves se les quedaron pequeñas. En definitiva: aprovecharon el canal de distribución que tenían con la multinacional americana y como iban baratos y con calidad, arrasaron. Fueron bastante pioneros y de esto hará como unos ocho-Diez años más o menos.

También está el caso contrario. Es mucho más costoso pero si tienes suerte consigues el premio gordo. Como por ejemplo, conseguir la exclusividad de comercialización de una marca en un distrito Chino. Parace una tontería, pero me acuerdo de un tío que quería hacerlo con una marca de licores, y estuvo 4 años pidiendo el dichoso permiso. No es fácil vender en China, la burocracia es baastante grande y farragosa. El distrito en cuestión no era de los grandes, pero tenía 40 millones de personas.

Si teneis claro lo que quereis vender, China es el futuro inmediato, las empresas "tigre", como he leído en algún lado son las que tienen éxito en época de crisis. Barato Barato y Barato. En Septiembre se van para allá unos cuantos a ver cómo está la cosa (9 días). La traductora cuesta 50 euros diarios todo el Santo día. Si me animo a ir ya os contaré, y si alguien quiere unirse que me lo diga, por mi no hay problema. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## fros (6 Jun 2009)

Por cierto meanboy, el típo que tiene en su avatar..

*Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum*




Es príncipe de uno de los países donde se pescaban ostras por los años 50 y alguna perla caía en la depauperada economía de Dubai.

Dubai es otro mundo, y este señor también. O le acusan por secuestrar a 30.000 niños para la explotación infantil..

Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

O si le caes simpático te suelta diez millones de dólares porque sí. No sé cómo está la burbuja inmobiliaria en Dubai ahora mismo, pero ha sido más fuerte que en España, que ya es decir. Es más , allí también se vendía sobre plano y tres o cuatro veces antes de que estuviera construido. El edificio más alto del mundo, que no sé cómo se llama, un apartamento de dos habitaciones, 1.500.000 euros. 




Como nota: sólo el 20% son ciudadanos de Dubai, los demás son "expatriados". De estos, la mayoría pobres pakistaníes, chinos e indios, pero una parte son ricos o obreros de alta cualificación provinientes de Occidente.

Quince millones de turistas, y un puerto franco de paso entre Oriente y Occidente, hace de Dubai una zona muy interesante para el que quiera y pueda hacer negocios.


----------



## Germain (6 Jun 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> No me acordaba de lo interesante que puede llegar a ser un hilo en este foro, hacía tiempo que no leía tantas aportaciones valiosas seguidas.



Es que los posts de Fros valen su peso en oro.


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 Jun 2009)

fros dijo:


> Érase que se era...en mis tiempos de mozo unos cuantos chicos y yo nos íbamos a jugar al ajedrez por los pueblos. De tercera pasamos en dos años a primera. Lo mejor era conocer a gente de los diferentes pueblos. Me acuerdo de gente singular, como el antiguo alcalde de Tarragona con su pipa. En estos tiempos le hubieran dado de ostias por tufar la sala, pero eran otros tiempos.
> 
> 
> Una de las conclusiones que sacas cuando juegas al ajedrez, es que después del uno va el dos. Primero ganar el centro del tablero, después desarrollar las piezas y cuando tengas todo en orden, atacar. Sacar la reina en el primer momento no es bueno, entre otras cosas, porque si el otro sabe algo, lo menos que te puede pasar es que la tengas que llevar de un lado para otro y acabes sin reina en el peor de los casos.
> ...



Por enésima vez, el egregio Sr. Fros nos deleita con sus sin pares comentarios pletóricos de inteligencia, sentido común y sabiduría destilada de su empírica inmersión en el mundo de los negocios. ¡Ésto sí es saber, cojones!,... y no la sarta de imbecilidades que se pueden llegar a exponer en algunos másters de las escuelas de administración de empresas.

Tan sólo quisiera comentar algunas puntalizaciones:

- Respecto a la entrada de los metales preciosos extraídos en América en la época colonial, no supusieron más de un 20 a un 25% en el mejor de los ejercicios, respecto a la producción de riqueza de los territorios regidos por el monarca de la Corona de Castilla.

Y a eso debía detraerse, los empréstitos de banqueros como los Fugger, para financiar la creación de las flotas, o el inmenso coste que suponía el mantenimiento de la Armada, los Tercios militares y otros ejércitos (muchos de ellos eran integrados por mercenarios), y la pléyade de funcionarios y religiosos que supuso el mantenimiento de un conjunto de territorios tan vastos y dispersos.

- Respecto a Europa...es cierto. Somos una sociedad esclerótica y en vías de decadencia, eso es ineluctable. En realidad, Occidente ha de repartir la tarta de la riqueza con los recién llegados países emergentes, y eso nos empobrecerá al ser bastante menos competitivos, en términos generales.

Aquí se nos ha dado la falsa visión de que todos éramos ricos, y no era más que una ilusión ficticia. Pero lo peor de todo no es eso, lo patético es que se ha perdido el sentido común en la mayoría de los estamentos y organismos que nos dirigen.

Hace ya algunos años, ser barrendero era una ocupación ingrata y poco reconocida que la ejercían personas sin formación y en la que los Ayuntamientos contrataban a los menos favorecidos,...pero la cosa cambió, y ahora hay colas para ser contratado por empresas concesionarias como FCC, que no dejan de ser unos meros intermediarios -por mucho que lo maquillen como gestores integrales de mantenimiento de espacios públicos y eliminadores de residuos homologados por AENOR y con los certificados ISO, etc...- entre el trabajador y el Ayuntamiento.

Pues eso hace que en realidad se duplique el coste del servicio (y evidentemente redunde en el pago de más impuestos y tasas locales)...por mucho que digan que se mejora la calidad y la productividad. Evidentemente, la mejora recae en la cuenta de la Sra. Koplowitz, que de esta forma ya no ha de contratar a nadie como hizo su difunto padre D. Ernesto para que robara las tapas de las alcantarillas y revendérselas al Ayuntamiento de Madrid.

El otro día pasaba por un edificio militar junto a la Capitanía General de Barcelona...y otrora había soldados de reemplazo con su Cetme reglamentario...y ahora hay seguratas armados de porras en la puerta que en teoría deberían ejercer la seguridad ante los militares profesionales que trabajan dentro. Es así de triste y patético...es muy dificil ser productivo y eficaz ante la pléyade de hijos de puta descerebrados y/o chupópteros que nos dirigen y administran...y que creen que el cuento del Estado del bienestar puede durar sempiternamente, mientras se machaca el tejido productivo presente y se inventan de la manga impuestos y tasas continuamente que nos hacen menos competitivos.

- Respecto al "sabio Montilla", supongo que coincidirá conmigo el sr. Fros que más que primera espada es un monosabio. Eso sí, le reconozco el doctorado en las artes trepatorias y arribistas, y en el trapicheo con los camaradas.

Voy a abandonar Cataluña, cuando reordene con tiempo mi patrimonio...al final lo han conseguido estos hijos de puta, sectarios y arribistas. Semejantes hijos de perra te fuerzan a conducir a 40 km/h en la entrada de Barcelona o pretenden impedir que los niños hablen español (que no castellano) en el patio de las escuelas...y todo por un puto complejo de inferioridad.

Hablo indistintamente catalán y español, pero a algún integrista le he tenido que recordar alguna vez, que mientras el español es una lengua universal que crece sola, el catalán es una lengua local que crece a base de decretos...por eso fracasará. Porque aquí no hay que tener talento en las artes, sino que tan sólo han de ser en catalán para recibir la subvención.

- Respecto al alemán-venezolano amigo del Sr. Fros, en efecto, tuvimos una magnífica velada en la cena del Maredo de Potsdamer Platz en Berlín. Lo recuerdo como un personaje muy grato e interesante del que todos podríamos aprender enormemente. Por cierto, sería enormemente instructivo Sr. Fros si nos pudiera informar algo sobre esa extraordinaria propiedad en venta en la cuenca del Orinoco que tenía su amigo en la Venezuela de Chavez...¿qué acaeció?, si no es indiscreción, claro.

Joder, estar con ese tipo de compañías con eso de jugar a lo grande, es todo un chute en vena para que los efectos de la anestesia de la realidad empresarial en España no hagan estragos entre los emprendedores. Además la experiencia es todo un grado, y de personajes así se puede aprender, aunque sólo sea por ósmosis.

- Respecto al viaje a la China, Sr. Fros, quizá planificar para los meses inmediatos no me vaya bien por los avatares en los que me hallo inmerso...pero tengo muy claro que aquello es el futuro, y que muy pocas cosas me complacerían más que disfrutar de una expedición con su impagable compañía...y sin mujeres que nos acompañen. 

Quizá la China ya esté colmada, luego la singladura se podría prolongar, y sea interesante acudir a otros enclaves con mayor potencial como Vietnam, o los territorios de los Mares del Sur en los que los neerlandeses hicieron unas agradabilísimas mezcolanzas genéticas que no estaría de más disfrutar antes de abandonar este mundo...Si le apetece sería cuestión de encontrar huecos en nuestras agendas.


----------



## fros (6 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Por enésima vez, el egregio Sr. Fros nos deleita con sus sin pares comentarios pletóricos de inteligencia, sentido común y sabiduría destilada de su empírica inmersión en el mundo de los negocios. ¡Ésto sí es saber, cojones!,... y no la sarta de imbecilidades que se pueden llegar a exponer en algunos másters de las escuelas de administración de empresas.
> 
> Tan sólo quisiera comentar algunas puntalizaciones:
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con usted Tío Gilitto. Quién me iba a decir a mi que coincidiríamos usted y yo en Berlín y en este foro de asociales. (Dicho con cariño).

Lo de entrar en Barcelona es insufrible, y como ya ha notado lo de "sabio Montilla" está dicho con ironía. Tenemos un gobierno muy mediocre, pero quizás la sociedad en la que vivimos no se merezca unos gobernantes mejores. No me acaba de quedar claro.

Le recojo el guante. Si quiere y está animado podemos ir un día a chafardear por aquellas huestes de las antiguas colonias flamencas, y si veo la cosa de China interesante, le aviso por si quiere venirse. 

En cuanto a las mujeres flor de loto se ve que son otro mundo. Estos empresarios, de 10 minutos, ocho se lo pasan hablando de mujeres.:

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fros (6 Jun 2009)

A ver, como me he podido escaquear de la cena de pijos de la soirée y estoy solito en casa me voy a enrollar con la Historia y los negocios que es lo que a mi me gusta. 

Azúcar!!. Como diría la cucaracha intergaláctica a la pobre campesina en men in black. 
El azúcar ha sido como el oro en muchas fases de la Historia. A grandes reyes de Egipto los enterraban con esta planta embriagadora. En la Edad media si podías llegar a la península Maldaca o a Nueva Guinea y cargar un barco eras rico!!, multimillonario!!!. Sólo un barco y conseguías estatus, riqueza, reconocimiento...Todo!!. Eso mucho antes de que portugueses y españoles terratenientes les salieran el dinero por las orejas con el binomio azúcar-esclavos. (los franceses en Haití tampoco les iban a la zaga, lo que pasa es que los echaron pronto de allí y acabaron en cuba, por eso hay mucho descendiente de haitianos en Cuba con nombres y apellidos franceses. Me acuerdo de una tal Lissette, una mulata que acabó en Miami y famosa por su padre, que intentó acabar con Fidel escondido en una alcantarilla tres días. Lástima que le dio por fumar y lo pillaron. El humo delator fue su tumba).

A ver, estamos en el Siglo XVI y queremos azúcar.

Requisitos:

Un barco. Si vamos por el Cabo de Buena esperanza en Sudáfrica no necesitamos más barcos, pero si no queremos perder meses y el propio barco en una ruta larguísima e incierta, nos iremos hasta egipto.

En egipto necesitamos otro barco para cruzar el mar rojo y luego cruzar el índico que no es moco de pavo. Negociar con los guineanos o los príncipes moluqueños y volver, llegar al mar rojo, desembarcar, cargar en camellos y volver a cargar en otro barco hasta la rica Venecia mayormente. 

Problemas?. Necesitamos tripulación. Marinos de primera clase que estén motivados. Motivación= dinero. Cuando crucemos aguas turcas pagar peaje, y cuando vayamos por el índico, mejor que cojas un buen barco con cañones o que sea tremendamente veloz porque esta infestado de piratas!!. Lo de los Somalís es una broma comparado con los piratas en la época de Simbad el Marino. 

Así que, si llegabas a puerto, cogieras azúcar, azafrán o nuez moscada y luego tuvieras la chorra de vivir para contarlo, eras rico!!, muy rico!!. Un cargamento de azúcar te dejaba unos beneficios al día de hoy de diez millones de Euros. Por eso tantos barcos empezaban la empresa de buscar azúcar y especias, y pocos los que lo conseguían.

Resumiendo: que ser comerciante en aquella época era más jodido que ser torero en esta. Muchos se la jugaban y pocos los que conseguían la gloria y riquezas.

Saludos.


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (6 Jun 2009)

Los tengo a todos ustedes identificados en la foto de famila del foro,al TIOGILI con su gabardina verde,al MONSTER con su PIPA,al FROS con su traje azul,al TOPO con su calva,a VOTIN ,ese intrepido aventurero, en el centro de la foto,pero el caso es que al individuo con el hueso en la boca todavia no lo he reconocido........


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Jun 2009)

ELTIOLAVARA dijo:


> pero el caso es que al individuo con el hueso en la boca todavia no lo he reconocido........



...pues no es tan difícil...


----------



## Africano (6 Jun 2009)

fros dijo:


> A ver, como me he podido escaquear de la cena de pijos de la soirée y estoy solito en casa me voy a enrollar con la Historia y los negocios que es lo que a mi me gusta.
> 
> Azúcar!!. Como diría la cucaracha intergaláctica a la pobre campesina en men in black.
> El azúcar ha sido como el oro en muchas fases de la Historia. A grandes reyes de Egipto los enterraban con esta planta embriagadora. En la Edad media si podías llegar a la península Maldaca o a Nueva Guinea y cargar un barco eras rico!!, multimillonario!!!. Sólo un barco y conseguías estatus, riqueza, reconocimiento...Todo!!. Eso mucho antes de que portugueses y españoles terratenientes les salieran el dinero por las orejas con el binomio azúcar-esclavos. (los franceses en Haití tampoco les iban a la zaga, lo que pasa es que los echaron pronto de allí y acabaron en cuba, por eso hay mucho descendiente de haitianos en Cuba con nombres y apellidos franceses. Me acuerdo de una tal Lissette, una mulata que acabó en Miami y famosa por su padre, que intentó acabar con Fidel escondido en una alcantarilla tres días. Lástima que le dio por fumar y lo pillaron. El humo delator fue su tumba).
> ...



Interesante aportación, tiene muchas similitudes con la vida de un narcotraficante.


----------



## Africano (6 Jun 2009)

Yo tengo una idea que podría ser negocio, pero no tengo ni idea de árabe ni de los trámites de exportación a esos países (Fletar contenedores y el tema de logística).
Lo que se es producirlo, lo que no se es exportarlo ni si dare abasto con las cantidades que tendría que trabajar.
Saludos.


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (6 Jun 2009)

Africano dijo:


> Yo tengo una idea que podría ser negocio, pero no tengo ni idea de árabe ni de los trámites de exportación a esos países (Fletar contenedores y el tema de logística).
> Lo que se es producirlo, lo que no se es exportarlo ni si dare abasto con las cantidades que tendría que trabajar.
> Saludos.



Expor-Import es facil lo dificil es el producto,si tienes el producto vete a una camara de comercio y que te expliquen el proceso.
Si quieres simplificar expon tu idea y si es interesante seguro que encuentras
gente que te ayude.
Si es una gilpollez como exportar arena o agua ,mejor no sigas................
o si es una idea tipo "uy,uy ...........es que si la cuento me la copian" mejor sigue mirandote el ombligo


----------



## Africano (6 Jun 2009)

ELTIOLAVARA dijo:


> Expor-Import es facil lo dificil es el producto,si tienes el producto vete a una camara de comercio y que te expliquen el proceso.
> Si quieres simplificar expon tu idea y si es interesante seguro que encuentras
> gente que te ayude.
> Si es una gilpollez como exportar arena o agua ,mejor no sigas................



Gilipollez no es pues mi padre ha vivido de esto hasta ahora, pero en el ámbito local-regional. El tema es que me podría ver con un golpe de demanda que tal vez no podría servir o el caso contrario con un montón de excedente.
De todas formas es un tema que tengo "ahí" pues de momento me dedico a otra cosa que me proporciona un sueldillo a fin de mes.
Saludos.


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (7 Jun 2009)

Africano dijo:


> Gilipollez no es pues mi padre ha vivido de esto hasta ahora, pero en el ámbito local-regional. El tema es que me podría ver con un golpe de demanda que tal vez no podría servir o el caso contrario con un montón de excedente.
> De todas formas es un tema que tengo "ahí" pues de momento me dedico a otra cosa que me proporciona un sueldillo a fin de mes.
> Saludos.



y porque piensas que los moros te van a comprar??
no seran PARAGUAS? gran demanda si llueve en al MAGREB,o bien un gran
excendente si las previsiones son de SOLEADO
El problema es la distribucion del producto y que realmente lo necesiten como
para confiar en ti y que te pagen "por adelantado"
Otra cosa son los impuestos,pero en paises como Argelia ,y supongo el mundo arabe,ESTA INUNDADO DE PRODUCTOS CHINOS
Por ejemplo de coches,alli funcionan con EURO III o asi en motores y los problemas para vender coches son menores,un turismo medio puede salir de costo en china por 2500 € y un todo terreno por 12000€(de los mas grandes)


----------



## Deudor (7 Jun 2009)

¡¡¡TIO DE LA VARA TE NECESITAMOS!!!

¡Crujeles a todos!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Sep 2010)

Cómo elegir a un socio para tu negocio 

Cinco buenos consejos para aquellos emprendedores que tengan una idea y necesiten a alguien más para hacerla realidad

¿Eres un llanero solitario o te gusta trabajar en equipo? Una de las habituales consultas con las que me encuentro al conocer emprendedores tiene que ver con su capacidad de trabajar asociados y si la existencia de un equipo aumenta las posibilidades de éxito de un proyecto o si este tema está sobrestimado y es solo un cliché clásico de los Gurús del Emprendedorismo.

ABC

Cuidado con las personas demasiado autosuficientes, son poco permeables a los consejos

La existencia de un equipo es esencial a la hora de analizar un proyecto. Ahora vamos a analizar algunos de los puntos clave que no se pueden perder de vista:

1- No es necesario que exista una sociedad entre pares, lo que importa es el equipo que se armó y el reconocimiento de las propias debilidades y fortalezas del mismo. Puede ser un equipo de socios o conformado por un “dueño” y personas que lo siguen, al final no hay muchas diferencias con eso.

2- Una de las claves de los equipos (sean del tipo que fueren) es entender cuáles son los contratos que los rigen. Es fundamental conocer cuáles son las reglas y acuerdos sobre la que están estos basados.

3- Efectivamente, no es a priori una buena señal si un emprendedor viene en solitario a presentar un proyecto. Por más que tenga el mejor CV del mundo, si llega sin haber podido convencer a una sola persona que lo acompañe, ni siquiera pagándole, algo raro está pasando. Para mí eso puede implicar dos cosas, o el proyecto no es tan bueno como lo pinta, o la integridad de esa persona deja mucho que desear ya que nadie quiere asociarse o trabajar para alguien que no es confiable.

4- A veces el emprendedor no ha formado un equipo, no porque no puede sino porque no quiere. Dice que no hay nadie lo suficientemente bueno como para acompañarlo y que prefiere andar solo cual Llanero Solitario. No quiero decir que hay que huir de este tipo de personas, pero si hay que tener en cuenta que en general son poco permeables a los consejos y muy difíciles para trabajar. Esto no quita que uno pueda establecer una relación de confianza y contribuir a que abran la cabeza. La ventaja con ellos es que normalmente son sumamente eficientes en lo que hacen, y en general te lo hacen saber más de la cuenta.

5- Por último, es importante tener bien en claro que el equipo no es lo único que se mira. Hay una frase muy famosa que dice que “…Se prefiere una idea de segunda categoría y un equipo de primera que un equipo de segunda y una idea de primera…” Esto también tiene muchísimo de cliché. En mi caso, si viene un buen equipo con una idea mala les planteo mis objeciones y les propongo que reformulen el proyecto. También se puede trabajar en modelos de desarrollo que ayuden a minimizar los costos hasta tanto puedan probar la mejor manera de ofrecer un producto/servicio que satisfaga exitosamente las necesidades de la demanda.
Y si viene un equipo regular con una idea excelente, aconsejaré fuertemente en desarrollar un equipo y una red de colaboradores, proveedores y consejeros que lo ayuden a consolidar el proyecto con el fin de poder afrontar los desafíos que vayan surgiendo a lo largo del tiempo.

Si a lo largo de un tiempo prudencial cualquiera de estos casos logran dar pasos que muestren una mejoría sustancial en sus debilidades, entonces existirán oportunidades para seguir avanzando. En este sentido, espero que quede claro que ni una u otra situación son parte de una receta establecida, sino que deben verse dentro de un contexto y tal vez lo más importante es analizar la película mas que la foto, esta es la que nos permitirá tener una mejor idea sobre el potencial de los negocios que se quieran encarar.

Eduardo Amadeo, gerente de proyectos de FUNDES Argentina, asesor de la Comisión de Relaciones Exteriores de la Honorable Cámara de Diputados de la Nación Argentina, director técnico del Programa «Innovación en Cadena de Valor» Fund Credicoop - UNTREF.

Cómo elegir a un socio para tu negocio - ABC.es


----------



## mike69 (30 Sep 2010)

Las tres reglas fundamentales de un negocio:

1ª Vender.

2ª Obtener un beneficio que compense la inversión y el trabajo.

3ª Cobrar las ventas.

Hoy día estas tres reglas se tienen que cumplir al unísono para que el negocio sea viable.

Para sencillo, pero son las reglas básicas de cualquier negocio, ya sea una multinacionar o un quiosco de higos chumbos.


----------



## amenhotep (30 Sep 2010)

Aquí se han dado varios consejos muy buenos que sirven practicamente para cualquier momento.
En la coyuntura actual hay otro factores que me gustaria destacar:

Busca un cliente objetivo solvente. Hoy dia el cliente objetivo más solvente es el particular funcionario o profesional. 

Huye de dar servicios a PYMES o administraciones: o estan quebradas o pronto lo estarán.


----------

